
Escape from systemd - ingve
https://davmac.wordpress.com/2017/06/14/escape-from-system-d/
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14551313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14551313)

